# Reverse Flow versus Standard



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

I am trying to figure out the positives and negatives of a Reverse Flow setup and a traditional Horizontal with a Side Fire Box.

All I can come up with is that the *Horizontal* (with tuning plates) affords the ability to adjust temperatures across the cooking surface. It seems like you could make hot or cold spots so you can correctly cook different things simultaneously.

As far as the *Reverse Flow*, I think that design is all about efficiency and consistency for temperatures.


Please add any other thoughts or comments. I am ready to be learned


----------



## teeotee (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know much about this so helping out by bumping it up. Hopefiully someone who does will come along soon.


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 25, 2008)

What you said sounds reasonable.  I've cooked on both and own a reverse flow cooker.  Although the "standard" cooker I used did not have tuning plates.  After looking at both I desided to have a reverse flow built for me.  I liked the idea of not having to move my meat around from hot to not so hot areas.  First time out took 4th place in whole hog.  I think the cooker I had built has proven itself...although I have to give some credit to the cooks.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes pink, I would say in a nutshell, you have it pretty close right there. I have one of each, and the difference to me is the ease of operation of the Lang, but the comparison is a lil scewed because of its size,  thickness and construction.  I would bet that a Klose,DP, or other quality offset would be about as easy to operate.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 26, 2008)

I am trying to come up with a way to mark different tuning plate locations so that I will quickly be able to change cooking temps, like ribs and chickens, or ribs and butts. I think that flexibility is clutch and the reverse flow could require a little more design knowledge to work well.

I will document it more as I get into the build of the new smoker....


----------



## capt dan (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep at it and keep us updated into what ya find out. I love watchin all the folks with huge ambition go after it. I'm sure we could all use some of the findings, weather its reverse flow or not.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 27, 2008)

trial and error for sure, but at least I'm at a point where I'll have plenty of good food to eat while trying :)


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2008)

Have cooked on both. My reverse flow is more consistant from side to side and top to bottom without any tunin plates.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 29, 2008)

Have to agree with shooter, but maybe you should give Ben Lang a call just to see what answers he gives you about his reverse flows.  He is very informative.

I am a reverse flow lover because it is SO EASY TO USE AND COOK WITH!

also, reverse flows can be ramped up for grilling without flare-ups:-)

Anyway, I am sure there are plenty of other good designs out there, but I am just stuck on these smokers:-)


----------



## dentman1037 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont know if my Backwoods is considered a reverse flow, or a downdraft cooker. All I know is that the heat and smoke have to go up thru the walls, and back down through the chamber. With no direct path between the fire and the chamber, and water in the middle, I haven't been able to mess up a cook yet. It just works.


----------

